# Ludus Modalis is a top notch ensemble have you heard them yet?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have almost all there releases:

Pascal de L'escocart (excellent)

Claude Lejeune (one of there best)

Roland de Lassus (well done)

and the excellent!

Guillaume de Costeley

Did you heard these superb recordings wow I ment woaw narly!

I wonder what *Mandryka* think of them, monsieur Votre avis, quel album avez vous entendu, lequel reste votre préffairé, Moi Je les aime tous.

Thanks for reading folks have a nice day full of good warm sun, cloudless blue sky.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I first got to know them indirectly. I was impressed by the keyboard player Freddy Eichelberger in recordings of music by Sweelinck and Louis Marchand and Ataingnant, and in searching for more by him I came across this interesting improvised performance


----------

